# Nirvana's propagator for cloning



## SHOT (Dec 29, 2016)

Hey, this time i'm going to try cloning with this product. Any has dealt with it before? Need your opinions guys!
https://www.nirvanashop.com/grow-solutions/851-propagator-pro2.html


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 29, 2016)

I think you don't need that. Get some plastic cups and some seed starter soil mix and you're good. This seems like it is for germinating seeds, not cloning.


----------



## zem (Dec 30, 2016)

this is not a cloning machine, it is just for seeds


----------



## SHOT (Dec 30, 2016)

Okay so i will be using your methode zem!


----------



## zem (Dec 31, 2016)

Shot, you need 2-3 cfls in a small box, and a thermometer, when you are able to maintain it at 80F, with airy moist and clean medium, i found that everything roots i there


----------



## SHOT (Jan 1, 2017)

Thats what i'm going to do zem  thank u


----------

